# OAA 9.3mm arrow rule



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

No comments at all?


----------



## Cory J~ (Jun 29, 2010)

Still getting used to all the rules and arrow sizes, and accessories and etc. etc.

Does this mean that I would be unable to use my Carbon Xpress X-Jammers or Easton Fatboys? Or do those fall under the restrictions? 

Yes, even though, I am new to all of these rules, restrictions, and "guidelines", I do agree with standardization of equipment divisions. Would make learning, and understanding of the rules SO much easier for a noob like myself! Not to mention clarifying to ALL those who "bend" and "flex" the rules to get some more points then the next guy...


----------



## I BOW 2 (May 22, 2002)

Stash,you mean tell me that you want to only have to buy one size arrow for everything that you shoot during a years shooting?!?!? what a novel concept!!! Just don't add a wrap to it! ;>) Ken


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2010)

I think it is fine just the way it is, Fita rounds follow Fita rules and IFAA rounds follow IFAA rules. This why we have different rounds if it was all Fita or IFAA things would get boring very fast. With this system we have something for everyone. We simply don't have enough archers to send a few home


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

Nope. Just 8 types. 23s for indoor, ACCs for field, X10s for outdoor, X-Cutters for the 280 rule shoots, Lightspeeds that'll get me over 300 fps for the 5gr/# shoots. Oh, and some 1916s for my trad bow for 3D. And cheaper stump-shooting wood arrows too. I forgot - I'll also need arrows for my hunting compound as well. Oh - what if I shoot a FITA unmarked field round? I better get some ACEs too.

But seriously, Ken, in our area during the winter the 10-ring shoots are often registered FITA indoor rounds rather than "Vegas" rounds. We also shoot 5-ring, so some people switch between 23s and 27s. Some stick to 23 size but are at a disadvantage, and some only have 27s and are illegal, so there's confusion. I'd like to see everybody shooting the 23s but I know that's not going to happen.

Problem could be solved if the OAA removed the arrow restriction from all championship rounds, not just the non-FITA ones, and the clubs agreed to let people shoot 27s for the registered FITAs and be eligible for local awards, as long as they knew they had to stick to 23s if they wanted the scores recorded.


Cory - under the current rules, if you're shooting "compound" (scope, release, long rod, etc) the X-Jammers are not OK for the 10-ring championship (or any FITA registered shoot), but are OK for the 5-ring or non-registered 10-ring shoots ("Vegas"). Fatboys are OK all around.


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

Sean McKenty said:


> I think it is fine just the way it is, Fita rounds follow Fita rules and IFAA rounds follow IFAA rules. This why we have different rounds if it was all Fita or IFAA things would get boring very fast. With this system we have something for everyone. We simply don't have enough archers to send a few home


I don't disagree with your last point, but what I'm trying to say is, the OAA has equipment rules based on the shooting division, not the round. For "compound", that means FITA rules - no electronics, 60# maximum, and under 7.3.3.7.1. that means 9.3 mm arrows, and under rule 7.3.3. all of these apply to _*all rounds*_, 

I can't find anywhere in the rules where it actually states we can go over that size for non-FITA rounds. This seems to be something that people just decided to do. If it's in the rules, please point it out. If it's not, then maybe someone should put it in.


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

I say just leave it the way it is. I only shot 23's last year for everything and MAY do so for this year as well. While I am at a SLIGHT disadvantage not shooting 27's where permissible, my scores on a 5-spot target are basicly the same whether I'm shooting a Maxima or my CXL's. Still in the 55X region. 27's aren't going to give that many more points. MY X misses are more than the 1/32nd difference in scoring diameter between 23's and 27's. 

Am I correct in saying that on any indoor 10ring round, that we shoot up here, is a FITA round? That to me says that 27's are illegal in the compound class regardless, unless, we choose to shoot in the open/money compound class where 27's are permissible.

Now here's my question:

Are all of our 10ring/coloured faces shoots for compound class in Ontario shot under FITA rules?


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

The only rules ones the OAA can enforce are for the championship events. 

Caledon tends to have their club FITAs as registered, so the 23 rule applies for awards but they won't turn you away if you have bigger arrows. I can't speak as to the other clubs.


----------



## shakyshot (Dec 21, 2007)

For anything indoor 23's should be all you need.


----------



## ZarkSniper (Aug 12, 2003)

Good topic Stash.

I don't mind the rules the way they are, I don't set up seperate bows or change set ups for one tourny. I just shoot the smaller sizes all year and that is that. 
I haven't gone through and read the rules that close but i agree that it should be very explicit about what arrow sizes are ok for what round. It cannot be open to interpritation


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2010)

Stash said:


> I don't disagree with your last point, but what I'm trying to say is, the OAA has equipment rules based on the shooting division, not the round. For "compound", that means FITA rules - no electronics, 60# maximum, and under 7.3.3.7.1. that means 9.3 mm arrows, and under rule 7.3.3. all of these apply to _*all rounds*_,
> 
> I can't find anywhere in the rules where it actually states we can go over that size for non-FITA rounds. This seems to be something that people just decided to do. If it's in the rules, please point it out. If it's not, then maybe someone should put it in.


it under the IFAA rounds listed, no arrow size or draw weight resrictions in IFAA events. Because of a misprint to the new constitution book a section was left out a couple years ago, this is why the restiction are placed directly on the scorecards each year


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

The biggest problem I see I all of this has nothibg to do with any arrow size restriction. It has to do with clubs not following the OAA rules. I think this is where the greatest confusion for people come from. 

Other than the Vegas, LAS and FITA rounds, what sanctioning bodies use the multi-colour faced targets?

As far as the 5-spot target goes. I think the NFAA and IFAA rules are close enough that it really makes no difference. 27's are legal on the face regardless.

It's only the multi-coloured face that causes the issue.


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

Sean McKenty said:


> it under the IFAA rounds listed, no arrow size or draw weight resrictions in IFAA events. Because of a misprint to the new constitution book a section was left out a couple years ago, this is why the restiction are placed directly on the scorecards each year


Where? I went through Chapter 9 - IFAA Archery Rounds of the OAA rules but couldn't find any reference to what you're saying.

I started this topic to see what people felt about the rule, but now I'm starting to think there isn't any such rule in the first place. Can you show me something official in writing?


----------



## CaptainT (Aug 14, 2005)

Stash said:


> Where? I went through Chapter 9 - IFAA Archery Rounds of the OAA rules but couldn't find any reference to what you're saying.


It's on page 141 under rule 9.3 in the currently posted rule book on the website

_[OAA Note - The rules governing FCA/OAA Outdoor Archery Equipment Divisions (i.e. all the provisions of FCA/OAA Article 7.3) apply also to Field Archery however there is no restriction on arrow shaft size or draw weight]_


----------



## GenesisAlpha (Jun 26, 2009)

I just went and read some of the rules between FITA and IFAA and looking at the fact I have been promoting in our club that we get into the paper events out there.

That said I see a lot of things that can have an effect on archer participation or lack of it by too many systems or Org. Rules that differ. 

The arrow rule in my opinion should be based on equipment and division, not the round shot. This to me would in terms make bringing a knife to a gun fight up to the individual. 

I see that many times archers will ask is this legal, and lets face it the more rules the less new archers want to get to know them or participate in the sports governed by them.

Some folks can not afford the multitude of designer shafts or do not have the skill to do the change of setup. So this again becomes a deterent if you walk in to a shoot for the first time and you are told your score will not count, but your welcome to shoot. Nice jesture but I bet the return numbers are low.

For the last two 3D shoots at our club as with all in our area have been way down in numbers, looking at one of the area shoots that offers paper rounds I do not see a lot better turnouts in fact they seem lower. 

We need to find the rules that feather folks in with as little restriction as possible or we will not grow the sport in any area.

Bob


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

CaptainT said:


> It's on page 141 under rule 9.3 in the currently posted rule book


Got it - thanks. I was looking at an older version that I'd downloaded previously. My bad.

But it's confusing. It says "...apply also to *field* archery..." and I couldn't find a similar reference for the 5-ring indoor round, which is not "field archery".

Maybe it should be taken out of section 9 and put in as an exception under sections 7.3.3.1 and 7.3.3.7 where the other DW and arrow diameter info is?


----------



## shootthewhatnow (Jan 29, 2008)

Gotta say... its good to see someone other than me saying the OAA rules are neither clear nor consistent... 

Warms the heart... 

:happy1:

I realize that the rules are posted, but (before I stopped attending) there would usually be someone at an OAA shoot trying to figure out what the heck they were allowed at a particular tournament...


----------



## crk (Jul 12, 2005)

Each event dictates the use of a given arrow or arrows.If the shooter has no arrow restriction he or she will soon find the right one for the given event.Just my two cents.


----------



## Baldini (Mar 7, 2005)

Realistically, the only arow restriction is the FITA one because the NFAA/IFAA one is larger, and it only affects the Compound and Recurve equipment classes in provincial or national events. An individual can show up to OAA or FCA Indoor Champs with virtually any arrows and euipment be legal to shoot in some equipment class. And if in doubt, you get to shoot Open.


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2010)

shooting archery in Ontario is about a easy as it can get really, if you shoot 3-D you look and read the 3-D rules and your good to go same with every other event under the OAA's wing it really is that simple. If you really want to know why there are some variances from Field to 3-D to indoors, well a group of archers wanted to follow the National body closer than what we were and they actually showed up to the AGM and voted it in, you may not like to hear that but thats how it happened. When I proposed the new indoor Round (IFAA champs) i did this to give us something different to play with but also provide a round with as few restictions as possible, I felt this was a good compromise to the more resticted Fita champs.

One of the biggest fall outs to the rules we have is the question as to why certain rules are there in the first place, when the explanation is given the rules are understood better, this we can work better at, and I for one believe that they can be refined more to what joe public uses.

Having ran countless club judge tests and many provincial clinics one thing has become very evident and that is archers will go far far out of their way just to make things difficult for them selves


----------



## GenesisAlpha (Jun 26, 2009)

Sean, how many members attended the AGM this year?

Bob


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

Sean McKenty said:


> ... one thing has become very evident and that is archers will go far far out of their way just to make things difficult for them selves


Yeah, I've never been able to figure out why archers (and participants in a very few other sports) seem to want to change the equipment rules to fit their own personal preferences, while in the majority of sports, people learn the equipment rules and fit their performance and equipment into them. Among the "accuracy" sports that use personal equipment, golf, darts, bowling, pool, and so on, the vast majority of participants follow the equipment rules without question. The games may be different, but not the tools.

Not so in archery and the other shooting sports, though. Hmmm.

Well, in this case although we haven't had a lot of people chime in, the majority seems to feel this isn't an issue, so thanks for the input. I think I'll ask the Board to amend the rulebook to put the arrow size exemption into the equipment rules instead of the round rules (but not to change it, of course) just to save confusion.


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2010)

GenesisAlpha said:


> Sean, how many members attended the AGM this year?
> 
> Bob


Don't know the exact number but not to many, but this seemed to be a year with no issues to deal with either


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2010)

Stash said:


> Yeah, I've never been able to figure out why archers (and participants in a very few other sports) seem to want to change the equipment rules to fit their own personal preferences, while in the majority of sports, people learn the equipment rules and fit their performance and equipment into them. Among the "accuracy" sports that use personal equipment, golf, darts, bowling, pool, and so on, the vast majority of participants follow the equipment rules without question. The games may be different, but not the tools.
> 
> Not so in archery and the other shooting sports, though. Hmmm.
> 
> Well, in this case although we haven't had a lot of people chime in, the majority seems to feel this isn't an issue, so thanks for the input. I think I'll ask the Board to amend the rulebook to put the arrow size exemption into the equipment rules instead of the round rules (but not to change it, of course) just to save confusion.


I kinda agree but the big issue is that archery has so many different divisions where the other sports like golf darts bowling etc don't have a bowhunter unlimited unaided nonsighted crossbow division an with several archery bodies claiming international status makes things difficult to deal with on a joe archer level and a international level at the same time, but I do sincerly beleive what we have now with provides the most for the most


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

That's exactly my point. We HAVE so many divisions. Didn't use to, years ago. We created them when the rules didn't fit the equipment we wanted to use.

The other sports seem to have no problem with international governing bodies and standard rules. You tell a golfer that he can only carry 14 clubs, or his driver can't be over whatever size it can be and he'll say "OK". Tell an archer he can't use a 27 size arrow and he'll say "OK, go screw yourself, I'll start a new association." 

I imagine thet the gun sports must be a nightmare in comparison to us, though. 

I'm not complaining, mind you. But this also leads into the old discussion about making archery more popular and attracting media attention.


----------



## hoody123 (Aug 11, 2004)

Ah the good old days of Barebow, fingers and release... I remember how many folks used to come out to the "eastern zone" 3d shoots then... More cars in the Apsley parking lot than you could shake a stick at.


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

....or in this case, a 27 series arrow at.


----------



## shakyshot (Dec 21, 2007)

If all the clubs used the same rules all the time there would be no reason for this discusion:darkbeer:


----------



## shootthewhatnow (Jan 29, 2008)

shakyshot said:


> If all the clubs used the same rules all the time there would be no reason for this discusion:darkbeer:


Or if they could all just join some kind of organization that could set down a common set of rules for everyone to follow... 


:BangHead:


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2010)

shootthewhatnow said:


> Or if they could all just join some kind of organization that could set down a common set of rules for everyone to follow...
> 
> 
> :BangHead:


thats the easy part, they are on the OAA web site, the only requierment is that you actually read them


----------



## shootthewhatnow (Jan 29, 2008)

Sean McKenty said:


> thats the easy part, they are on the OAA web site, the only requierment is that you actually read them


My personal ability to read them is not in question Sean... I have arrows/equipment to fit all occassions stowed in the suitcase I put my bows in, whose size was dictated at least in part by the fact that I got tired of not having a sufficient amount of equipment on hand to particpate in whatever I wished to at the time.

I am ready to accommodate whatever rules a particular tournament organizer chooses to embrace that day... however it appears I am in the minority based on the opinions above... perhaps your comments are better directed at others.


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2010)

shootthewhatnow said:


> My personal ability to read them is not in question Sean... I have arrows/equipment to fit all occassions stowed in the suitcase I put my bows in, whose size was dictated at least in part by the fact that I got tired of not having a sufficient amount of equipment on hand to particpate in whatever I wished to at the time.
> 
> I am ready to accommodate whatever rules a particular tournament organizer chooses to embrace that day... however it appears I am in the minority based on the opinions above... perhaps your comments are better directed at others.


then your good to go, this is one reason why I shoot Open all the time


----------



## DarkWolf (Mar 6, 2008)

I'm one of those that can't afford all the equipment that I would surely like to have. I clearly understand that the guy beside me may have an advantage using arrows that are dammed near the thickness of his stabilizer. However, I look at it this way... I enjoy the fact that I may be nipping at his heals by shooting well (because of long hours of practice) even from a disadvantaged position. In the end, I have no choice but to make the best shots I can, with equipment that provides far less forgiveness and I'm okay with that.

But you did ask for an opinion, so here it is. It would be nice to know that you're on the same playing field as a result of standardization not because it's the flavour of the minute.


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

.......Let's change the rule so that your arrow has to be all the way inside the line to get the higher score.....we'll see how quick people go to smaller arrows!

It does not matter how fat your arrows are if you hit the middle.... (this coming from a guy who shoots fat arrows....so take it for what you will).


----------

